# Are these both bristlenose?



## Emmak90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone could help me, bought these two guys a few week back looking the same. Now one is growing large fast and has very distinctive markings.
Are these both bristlenose plecs? 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

The pic is hard to tell. Get a pic of them individually on that bright pink gravel of yours so we can get a better look at them. The driftwood makes it hard to tell


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i only see 2 fish in that pic...and one is definitely not a pleco...the one on the driftwood is a bushynose..the other is a rainbow or tetra or something ; but not a pleco..


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Hahahaha....
I see the 2nd on the left but the pic is poor, need a better camera


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i saw the one on the right but it is unidentifiable...could be anything...definitely needs a much better pic....and what's with the pink gravel ??????? god don't use no pink gravel ; why should we....


----------



## Emmak90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok i will get a better picture uploaded soon. 

And i like pink? Hence pink gravel?
It doesn't really matter what colour gravel i have aslong as my fish are happy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

yep, Emms, your tank; your gravel! very girly. As to the plecos, need a better pic to tell.


----------

